# Sleeper sofa mattress



## BAnn (Jun 29, 2019)

I am looking to replace the mattress on my pullout sofa in our motorhome, and I am having trouble finding one. We don’t use it much, so I don’t want to spend a lot of money. Can anyone tell me where I could buy one?


----------



## david_north (Jul 5, 2019)

Is it sagging or just uncomfortable? When we bought the motor home it had a cheap mattress in it. We added the foam topper from Costco and it was reasonably comfortable. You can even order a custom made one depending on the size of your sofa.


----------



## david_pearson (Jul 24, 2019)

Twice this comment about Costco, it might be the cheapest option available. Or visit your local Ikea, they have those simplistic memory foam toppers, which are not, well, great, yet still - they're fine (at least for my bad back).


----------

